# Can one make this 1911?



## VasSigmeister

This is the prop gun from the movie "The Punisher" but it looks like an awesome gun, compensator and stuff... Anyway just wondering if there is anything super special about it? Or is it just a 1911 with grips and a compensator on the front?


----------



## Hiram25

That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## VAMarine

VasSigmeister said:


> This is the prop gun from the movie "The Punisher" but it looks like an awesome gun, compensator and stuff... Anyway just wondering if there is anything super special about it? Or is it just a 1911 with grips and a compensator on the front?


Those are Colts, unknown series as I can't read the slides that well, they have added compensators, "Novak Style" sights, extended controls (ambi-thumb safety, slide stop, beaver tail), commander hammer, mag well, three hole aluminum long trigger.

The grip safety looks like an Ed Brown w/ speed bump, the mag well is probably a Smith&Alexander, the thumb safety looks like a Mueschke. The forward cocking serrations were added after as I recall the only guns from Colt that come with the forward cocking serrations have been the XSE models which have slanted serrations.


----------



## VasSigmeister

Woah, you know your stuff!! Thanks a lot, I will have to remember all of this when it comes time to build a 1911 in the future.


----------



## dosborn

VasSigmeister said:


> Woah, you know your stuff!! Thanks a lot, I will have to remember all of this when it comes time to build a 1911 in the future.


IMO, he is *THE* 1911 guy here. Others know alot too, but VAMarine is the go to. He will get an earfull from me when it's time to transorm the Springer.:smt083


----------



## VasSigmeister

Hahaha, yeah that is why I love this forum so much... There are such knowledgeable people, and they are always willing to tell you the info you are looking for... Can't beat it!:smt023


----------



## VAMarine

dosborn said:


> IMO, he is *THE* 1911 guy here. Others know alot too, but VAMarine is the go to. He will get an earfull from me when it's time to transorm the Springer.:smt083


You guys are too kind, there's still plenty I don't know...


----------



## VasSigmeister

VAMarine said:


> You guys are too kind, there's still plenty I don't know...


Well you make me feel very unknowledgable even though that isn't a word.... Haha, Thanks for your help again!


----------

